# Overseeding with different seed



## nwlawnguy (Apr 27, 2018)

Come next spring I was going to add perennial rye grass to my existing rhizomous tall fescue and looking for feedback. My lawn is 5 years old and looks fine I just wanted to add the perennial rye to make better stripes when mowing at 1.5 inches. I was going to do a small strip of 200 square feet on my side yard as a test but curious what others thought.


----------



## FreestateFescue (Aug 5, 2021)

According to this info here, you should be fine.

https://s3.wp.wsu.edu/uploads/sites/2062/2014/04/eb0482.pdf


----------



## nwlawnguy (Apr 27, 2018)

This is great information for us in the PNW.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You can do it. But are you sure? Most on here like having a monostand or blend of the same species for low reel mowed turf. My reading on RTF is that it's a blend of similar cultivars that are all pretty uniform. I know PR is a common grass in your area, but are you sure you want to add another grass type? if I were starting with a single species blend, I'd think long and hard before I add another species. Once you add it, you can't remove it.


----------



## nwlawnguy (Apr 27, 2018)

Hmm, you're giving me something to think about for sure. I have been googling trying to find anyone that has overseeded a RTF lawn with perennial rye and have yet to find any comments either way but I'll keep searching. Thanks.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

You'll be fine. Any seed is a blend of different species anyways and there isnt a lawn in the world that doesnt have a mixture of grass species in it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Retromower said:


> You'll be fine. Any seed is a blend of different species anyways and there isnt a lawn in the world that doesnt have a mixture of grass species in it.


My lawn is only bewitched KBG. There are plenty of us with monostands.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

It appears your only reason for adding PRG is to make better stripes. Can I ask how a different grass type will achieve this?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Retromower said:


> You'll be fine. Any seed is a blend of different species anyways and there isnt a lawn in the world that doesnt have a mixture of grass species in it.


There are a lot of monostands on this site. Mostly KBG due to the self-repair. My front lawn is a monostand of "After Midnight" KBG. Most of my back yard has been a monostand of Solar Eclipse for 8 years.


----------



## Captquin (Aug 22, 2019)

Nothing wrong with it at all. Issue will be the PRG grows faster and may look a little fuzzy after 1-2 days after a cut.


----------



## vancwa (Oct 28, 2021)

I have a 5000 ft non-irrigated section of lawn that I plan to keep as a TTTF monostand. From what I've read TTTF has very long root system and tend to stay green without much irrigation better than PRG, KBG or FF. So I plan on low maintenance - infrequent watering and mowing. If you mix in other seed, that other grass may struggle with the summer heat, drought.


----------



## nwlawnguy (Apr 27, 2018)

I have decided to just stay with my RTF and forget adding in PRG. I don't want to take any chances of different shades of green. I will low my hoc to 1.5 inches once I receive my new reel mower. Here is what my lawn currently looks like.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

That looks pretty good to me. Is that at 1.75 in, and what month is that from?


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Green said:


> That looks pretty good to me. Is that at 1.75 in, and what month is that from?


That's what I thought. I certainly would have no complaints.

1.75 in. may work in the constantly cool and moist environment of Vancouver, WA, but certainly not here in the Northeast without it being high maintenance.


----------



## nwlawnguy (Apr 27, 2018)

That is 1.5 inches and I believe it was late October and just before I did my final fertilizing for the season.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

nwlawnguy said:


> That is 1.5 inches and I believe it was late October and just before I did my final fertilizing for the season.


I think the wheel tracks are the areas you'll have to pay the most attention to, to undo matting before mowing, and change mowing angles often to prevent ruts.

They're right though. The RTF has a bit of a distinctive look.


----------



## nwlawnguy (Apr 27, 2018)

Well come next spring I will be reel mowing and the mower has no wheels just the rollers and I got a scarifier cartridge so using that every couple of weeks I hope to prevent any matting. Also thinking seriously of getting the verticutter cartridge perhaps next summer so between the two I hope to keep it dark green in the warmer months. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## thin_concrete (Sep 11, 2020)

The yard looks great - good choice in not adding the PRG!


----------

